
Show HN: Get a 3D view of any location in Britain's public Lidar coverage - hanoz
https://houseprices.io/lab/3d-lidar
======
msadowski
That's pretty cool! Is there any way to export this data as an .stl? Some of
the scenes would make cool 3D prints

~~~
hanoz
I've added an export function now which exports to Esri .asc format. Not sure
how difficult it is to turn that into a .stl, but I found this article[1]
which looks helpful.

[1] [https://research.umn.edu/units/uspatial/news/3d-printing-
mod...](https://research.umn.edu/units/uspatial/news/3d-printing-models-
derived-lidar-data)

------
yodon
Is this kind of data available for other countries (eg US)?

~~~
hanoz
I'm not aware of any high resolution composite model for the the US as a
whole, but there are variety of regional surveys to be found scattered around.
This guy maintains a good list:
[https://arheologijaslovenija.blogspot.com/p/blog-
page_81.htm...](https://arheologijaslovenija.blogspot.com/p/blog-page_81.html)

